# Poems or thoughts that give you comfort.



## Karen519

*Doug*

I know here in the Rainbow Bridge Section there are many poems that people have posted that help us with grief.

I love the Rainbow Bridge Poem.

The Rainbow Bridge Poem - A Pet Loss Poem


----------



## hotel4dogs

The one that comforts me the most (and makes me the most misty eyed) is the simple thought,

"Whisper my name in your heart and I will be there"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This one has helped me alot-

I'm Still Here 

Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 
Author Unknown


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping this up for Doug.


----------



## Karen519

*Here are poems of comfort.*

Doug: Here are many poems of comfort-I am praying the help you.

Google


----------



## Karen519

*Please everyone*



Doug said:


> What poems, advice or thoughts give you a ray of comfort during the dark waves of grief?


Please everyone-add whatever you can to help Doug.


----------



## gold4me

I have several poems and thoughts that get me through the dark times but I especially love this one :

_*Goldens take your heart and cherish it...they walk with it, and sleep with it, and they will never let it out of their sight...and when it's their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by...and leave a piece for you to remember them by...*_


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*

Doug

This gave me such comfort reading this, and my Smooch sent me a rainbow, too, when she went to the Rainbow Bridge on December 7, 2010:


Another skeptic saw the Bridge
Another skeptic saw the Bridge
My sweet retriever, Karma, was buried at the pet cemetery today. For three years she lived with cancer, but she lost the battle at the age of 15. Karma looked like a black golden retriever, with long, midnight-black hair, as soft and shiny as mink. She came into my life when she was two months old, and we loved each other more than I can say -- I was her mom, and she was my little girl.

A week before Karma died, I had the vet come to my house because Karma was experiencing pain, and I didn't want Karma to be terrified by taking her to the vet (she'd been there so many times). The vet prescribed pain medicine and said that Karma's time was drawing near, but not yet. The vet also mentioned Rainbow Bridge, which I'd never heard of, but I supposed it was just another name for heaven. By coincidence, a few days later, I found the "Rainbow Bridge" poem on petloss.com. I thought it was a nice story, but I really couldn't believe it, because there was no fact or proof to base my belief upon.

The pain medicine didn't help Karma's pain, and the cancer became more aggressive. Her appetite dwindled, and she wouldn't drink the water I offered her. I could see my baby was suffering, so I called the vet and asked her to come back and free Karma from her pain in the only way that was left -- euthanasia. It was the hardest, most heartbreaking decision I ever had to make in my life.

The funeral was very peaceful. I was alone, except for the funeral director and the gravediggers. Rain was predicted, and I was afraid it would interfere, but it held off until they were shoveling the dirt back into the ground, and it only sprinkled for a few minutes, then stopped.

After the funeral, as I was driving home, heading east, dark gray storm clouds were approaching from the west and accumulating overhead, and it began to rain again. As the raindrops fell on the windshield and the windshield wipers moved back and forth before my eyes, I started thinking about how Karma had suffered during the last week of her life, and I got all teary-eyed, feeling guilty, wondering if I had kept her with me too long before making the decision to let her go. Just then, at that very moment, looking out my windshield I saw on the horizon in the eastern sky, where the sun was still shining between white clouds above the mountains, a rainbow! But it wasn't like any other rainbow I've ever seen. It wasn't in the shape of a curved arc. It looked like a slanted stairway (or a bridge) going from the earth to the sky. I was amazed, and I knew it wasn't just coincidence. It was confirmation. It was fact, and it was proof (to me) that there really is a Rainbow Bridge. And Karma (or God) was letting me know that she's there, and she's all right.

This is a true story.


----------



## love never dies

*Doug - Be calm and strong*

We are here for Tia and you.
Extra prayers sending to your way.


----------



## cubbysan

I found this prayer on a rescue site years ago, so I cannot give it credit where credit is due:

*A Golden Puppy by Anonymous*

I'll lend to you for a little while,
A Golden pup, God said,
For you to love her while she lives,
and mourn for when she's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years
or only two or three,
But will you, 'till I call her back,
Take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charm to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief,
You'll always have her memories 
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise she will stay,
since all from death return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn

I've looked the whole world over,
In search of teachers true,
And from all the folks that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give her all your love
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate me when I come to take
My Golden back again.

I fancied that U hear you say
Dear Lord thy will be done,
For all the joys this pup will bring
The risk of grief I'll run.
I'll shelter her with tenderness
I'll love her while I may,
And for the happiness I've known
Forever grateful stay.

But should you come to call her back
much sooner than I planned,
I'll face the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If by my love I've managed
Your wishes to achieve,
In memory of her I loved, to help
me when I grieve.

When my faithful friend departs
This great big world of strife,
I'll have another Golden pup
And love her all my life.


----------



## goldensmum

*Love is*​Knowing when you're giving me a special gift, 
So sorrowfully endowed, 
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud. 
But really, love is knowing when 
your best friend is in pain, 
And understanding earthly acts 
Will only be in vain. 
So looking deep into your eyes, 
Beyond, into your soul, 
I see in you the magic that will 
Once more make me whole. 
The strength that you possess, 
Is why I look to you today, 
To do this thing that must be done, 
For it's the only way. 
That strength is why I've followed you, 
And chose you as my friend, 
And why I've loved you all these years... 
My partner till the end. 
Please, understand just what this gift 
You're giving, means to me, 
It gives me back the strength I've lost, 
And all my dignity. 
You take a stand on my behalf, 
For that is what friends do. 
And know that what you do is right, 
For I believe it, too. 
So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel, 
The courage that's within you, 
To grant me this appeal. 
Cut the leash that holds me here, 
Dear friend, and let me run, 
Once more a strong and steady dog, 
My pain and struggle done. 
And don't despair my passing, 
For I won't be far away, 
Forever here, within your heart, 
And memory I'll stay. 
I'll be there watching over you, your ever faithful friend
And in your memories I'll run, 
... a young dog once again 
_~ anonymous ~ _​


----------



## goldensrbest

I hope when we leave this earth, we will understand why those we love,are taken, i speak of children, for that is the worst loss, our fur babies, we know when we bring them into our lives, chances are they will die in 10,11, 12 years or so, we love them,enjoy them,share our life with them,then let them go. And remember all our loves we had on earth.


----------



## Jennifer1

For me, I embrace the grief, I find it the fastest way to heal is just to head right into it. So all of my favorites are real tear jerkers.
This is my alltime favorite
Cattery Kirazamber - The Loving Ones

One of my favorite sayings is:
It takes a moment to meet someone special
An hour to appreciate them,
A day to love them,
But it takes a lifetime to forget them


----------



## kwhit

I love this one:

*I stood by your bed last night; I came to have a peek. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, “It’s me, I haven’t left you, I’m fine, I’m here.”

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed for you to feel me there, I wish I could do more.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, and woofed to say “it’s me.”

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there.

It’s possible for me to be, so near you everyday – to say to you with certainty, “I never went away.”

You sat there very quietly then smiled, I think you knew, in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is over…I see you yawn, and hear you say, “Good night…God bless us all and keep us, until the time is right”…

And when you do cross over, across that brief divide, I’ll rush again to greet you, and we’ll stand side by side.

I have many things to share with you, there is much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out… then come home to be with me.*

And I love these pictures, (second one is a little "lighter" in content):


----------



## Jennifer1

NEAR this spot
Are deposited the Remains
of one
Who possessed Beauty
Without Vanity,
Strength without Insolence,
Courage without Ferocity,
And all the Virtues of Man
Without his Vices.
This Praise, which would be unmeaning flattery
If inscribed over Human Ashes,
Is but a just tribute to the Memory of
"Boatswain," a Dog

Who was born at Newfoundland,
May, 1803,
And died at Newstead Abbey
Nov. 18, 1808.

Lord Byron


----------



## Doug

Thank you so much there are so many powerful gems here that will help a lot of people.


----------



## Doug

Please keep them coming 
I was a bit surprised to see that there isn't a collection of healing poems in the sticky section. Perhaps we could post them in there??

Here is another treasure

*A Dog For Jesus By:
Rudyard Kipling *​ *
*I wish someone had given Jesus a dog As loyal and loving as mine To sleep by his manger and gaze in His eyes And adore Him for being divine.
As our Lord grew to manhood, his faithful dog Would have followed Him all through the day While He preached to the crowds and made the sick well And knelt in the garden to pray. 
It is sad to remember that Christ went away To face death alone and apart With no tender dog following close behind To comfort its Master's heart.
And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn How happy He would have been As his dog kissed His hands and barked its delight For the One who died for all men. 
Well, the Lord has a dog now, I just sent him mine The old pal so dear to me And I smile through my tears on this first day alone Knowing they're in eternity. ​


----------



## Doug

Jennifer I hope that you don't mind if I repost this. Everyone needs to see it again. Thank YOU! 

_*The little orange boy stopped. Behind him, kitties were playing, chasing each other and wrestling in the warm sunshine. It looked like so much fun, but in front of him, through the clear stillness of the pond's water, he could see his mommy. And she was crying.
He pawed at the water, trying to get at her, and when that didn't work, he jumped into the shallow water. All that got him was wet and mommy's image danced away in the ripples. "Mommy!" he cried.
"Is something wrong?" The little orange boy turned around. A lady was standing at the edge of the pond, her eyes sad but filled with love. The little orange boy sighed and walked out of the water.
"There's been a mistake," he said. "I'm not supposed to be here." He looked back at the water. It was starting to still again and his mommy's image was coming back. "I'm just a baby. Mommy said it had to be a mistake. She said I wasn't supposed to come here yet."

The kind lady sighed and sat down on the grass. The little orange boy climbed into her lap. It wasn't mommy's lap, but it was almost as good. When she started to pet him and scratch under his chin like he liked, he started to purr. He hadn't wanted to, but he couldn't help it.
"I'm afraid there is no mistake. You are supposed to be here and your mommy knows it deep down in her heart," the lady said. The little orange boy sighed and laid his head on the lady's leg. "But she's so sad. It hurts me to see her cry. And daddy too."
"But they knew right from the beginning this would happen." she said. "That I was sick?" That surprised the little orange boy. No one had ever said anything and he had listened when they thought he was sleeping. All he had heard them talk about was how cute he was or how fast he was or how big he was getting. "No, not that you were sick," the lady said. "But you see, they chose tears."
"No, they didn't," the little orange boy argued. Who would choose to cry?
The lady gently brushed the top of his head with a kiss. It made him feel safe and loved and warm - but he still worried about his mommy. "Let me tell you a story," the lady said.

The little orange boy looked up and saw other animals gathering around.
Cats - Big Boy and Snowball and Shamus and Abby and little Cleo and Robin. Merlin and Toby and Iggy and Zachary. Sweetie and Kamatte and Obie.
Dogs too - Sally and Baby and Morgan and Rocky and Belle.
Even a lizard named Clyde and some rats named Saffron and Becky and a hamster named Odo. They all lay down near the kind lady and looked up at her, waiting.
She smiled at them and began:

A long long time ago, the Loving Ones went to the Angel in Charge. They were lonesome and asked the Angel to help them. The Angel took them to a wall of windows and let them look out the first window at all sorts of things - dolls and stuffed animals and cars and toys and sporting events. "Here are things you can love," the Angel said. "They will keep you from being lonesome." "Oh, thank you," the Loving Ones said. "These are just what we need." "You have chosen Pleasure," the Angel told them.
But after time the Loving Ones came back to the Angel in Charge. "Things are okay to love," they said. "But they don't care that we love them." The Angel in Charge led them over to the second window. It looked out at all sorts of wild animals. "Here are animals to love," he said. "They will know you love them." So the Loving Ones hurried out to care for the wild animals. "You have chosen Satisfaction," the Angel said.
Some of the Loving Ones worked at zoos and wild animal preserves, some just had bird feeders in their yards, but after a time they all came back to the Angel in Charge. "They know we love them," they told the Angel. "But they don't love us back. We want to be loved in return." So the Angel took them to the third window and showed them lots of people walking around, hurrying places. "Here are people for you to love," the Angel told them. So the Loving Ones hurried off to find other people to love. "You have chosen Commitment," the Angel said.
But after time a lot of Loving Ones came back to the Angel in Charge.
"People were okay to love," they said. "But sometimes they stopped loving us and left. They broke our hearts." The Angel just shook his head. "I cannot help you," he said. "You will have to be satisfied with the choices I gave you."

As the Loving Ones were leaving, someone saw a window off to one side and hurried to look out. Through it, they could see puppies and kittens and dogs and cats and lizards and hamsters and ferrets. The other Loving Ones hurried over. "What about these?" they asked. But the Angel just tried to shoo them away. "Those are Personal Empathy Trainers," he said. "But there's a problem with their system operations."
"Would they know that we love them?" someone asked. "Yes," the Angel said.
"Would they love us back?" another asked. "Yes," the Angel said.
"Will they stop loving us?" someone else asked. "No," the Angel admitted. "They will love you forever." "Then these are what we want," the Loving Ones said. But the Angel was very upset. "You don't understand," he told them. "You will have to feed these animals." "That's all right," the Loving Ones said.
"You will have to clean up after them and take care of them forever." "We don't care."
The Loving Ones did not listen. They went down to where the Pets were and picked them up, seeing the love in their own hearts reflected in the animals' eyes. "They were not programmed right," the Angel said. "We can't offer a warranty. We don't know how durable they are. Some of their systems malfunction very quickly, others last a long time."
But the Loving Ones did not care. They were holding the warm little bodies and finding their hearts so filled with love that they thought they would burst.
"We will take our chances," they said.
"You do not understand." The Angel tried one more time. "They are so dependent on you that even the most well-made of them is not designed to outlive you. You are destined to suffer their loss."
The Loving Ones looked at the sweetness in their arms and nodded. "That is how it should be. It is a fair trade for the love they offer."
The Angel just watched them all go, shaking his head. "You have chosen Tears," he whispered.

"So it is," the kind lady told the kitties. "And so each mommy and daddy knows. When they take a baby into their heart, they know that one day it will leave them and they will cry." The little orange boy sat up. "So why do they take us in?" he asked. "Because even a moment of your love is worth years of pain later."
"Oh." The little orange boy got off the lady's lap and went back to the edge of the pond. His mommy was still there, and still crying. "Will she ever stop crying?" he asked the kind lady. She nodded. "You see, the Angel felt sorry for the Loving Ones, knowing how much they would suffer. He couldn't take the tears away but he made them special."
She dipped her hand into the pond and let the water trickle off her fingers. "He made them healing tears, formed from the special water here. Each tear holds bits of all the happy times of purring and petting and shared love. And the promise of love once again.

As your mommy cries, she is healing. "It may take a long while, but the tears will help her feel better. In time she will be less sad and she will smile when she thinks of you. And then she will open her heart again to another little baby." "But then she will cry again one day," the little orange boy said. The lady just smiled at him as she got to her feet. "No, she will love again. That is all she will think about." She picked up Big Boy and Snowball and gave them hugs, then scratched Morgan's ear just how she liked.
"Look," she said. "The butterflies have come. Shall we go over to play?"
The other animals all ran ahead, but the little orange boy wasn't ready to leave his mommy.
"Will I ever get to be with her again?" The kind lady nodded.
"You'll be in the eyes of every kitty she looks at. You'll be in the purr of every cat she pets. And late at night, when she's fast asleep, your spirit will snuggle up close to her and you both will feel at peace. One day soon, you can even send her a rainbow to tell her you're safe and waiting here for when it's her turn to come."

"I would like that," the little orange boy said and took one long look at his mommy. He saw her smile slightly through her tears and he knew she had remembered the time he almost fell into the bathtub.
"I love you, Mommy," he whispered. "It's okay if you cry." He glanced over at the other pets, running and playing and laughing with the butterflies.
"Uh, Mommy? I gotta go play now, okay? But I'll be around, I promise."

Then he turned and raced after the others.*_

_*- author unknown -*_


----------



## Doug

Take one step at a time and always remember to keep your heart open. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_embedded&v=nj2ofrX7jAk


----------



## cgriffin

I can't read any of this without breaking out in tears.
I started reading and I stopped...........


----------



## Doug

Hugs to you Christa!!

Me too but I hope that these are cleansing tears. There is so much more to this world than our limited human minds can even comprehend. Earth is the war zone where we are our faith and strength is tested to the extreme. Heaven is the place where we have come from a place of healing, restoration and strength. These poems are a good reminder that heaven is not so far away. This is the only thing keeping me sane right now is making the deliberate decision to open my heart and faith to a place way more beautiful, loving and wonder-ful than even what I can offer my furkids.


----------



## canajo

My Golden, Dawson, crossed over the bridge 4 weeks ago. What has brought me solace is a children's book that was recommended by my vet years ago as she thought it would bring me comfort and peace. The name of the book is "Dog Heaven" by Cynthia Rylant. The beginning of the book starts as "When dogs go to Heaven, they don't need wings because God knows that dogs love running best. He gives them fields. Fields and fields and fields. When a dog goes to Heaven, he just runs. Dog Heaven has clear, wide lakes filled with geese who honk and flap and tease. The dogs love this. They run beside the water and bark and bark and God watches them from behind a tree and smiles." Later on in the book, it says "Dogs in Dog Heaven have almost always belonged to somebody on Earth and, of course, the dogs remember this. Heaven is full of memories. So sometimes an angel will walk a dog back to Earth for a little visit and quietly, invisibly, the dog will sniff about his old backyard, will investigate the cat next door, will follow the child to school, will sit on the front porch and wait for the mail. When he is satisfied that all is well, the dog will return to Heaven with the angel. It is where dogs belong, near God who made him."

I can't tell you how many times this book has touched my heart and brought me peace, and even smiles, through my tears. I can just picture my dog running fast, through fields of flowers with God smiling as he watches. I have bought several copies and keep them on hand to give to friends whose dogs have crossed over the Bridge. It is just a wonderful book. This journey for us who are left behind is painful but I believe that our pets will be waiting for us when we finally cross the Bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time in your life. 

Nancye


----------



## Doug

Thank you so much for sharing this. What a very special book.
I'm so sorry that Dawson had to leave. It is always so hard for those left behind. Until you reunite I hope that Dawson has the most wonderful time checking out those cheeky geese and providing lots of entertainment for God and the angels as they giggle at his antics behind that tree. Best wishes!


----------



## Blondie

I actually posted a few things way back when, to include a few poems, quotes and quotations. If you do a search under Blondi threads, you will see the last 7 on the bottom of page 3. Also very comforting, which I posted is the willogreen website and another post about cremation beads.


----------



## ChoppersMOM

This one I found online it is anonymous... But I just imagine my Chopper saying this to me. Remember the movie homeward bound, I always imagined that was his personality and his voice. Like wise old shadow! Anyways here's the poem that touches me most... not that all of this hasn't... thank you for making me weep at work!

When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see;
The sun will rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me.
I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
Remembering how I'd lay my head
In your lap that special way.
I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too.

But when tomorrow starts without me.
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name
And petted me with her hand.
She said my place was ready,
In Heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.

But, as I turned to heel away,
A tear fell from my eye,
For all my life I never thought
That I would have to die.

I had so much to live for,
So many sits and downs to do,
It seemed almost impossible,
That I was leaving you.

I thought about our lives together,
I know you must be sad,
I thought of all the love we shared,
And all the fun we had.

Remember how I'd nudge your hand,
And poke you with my nose?
The frisbee I would gladly chase,
The bad guy, I'd "bark and hold".

If I could relive yesterday,
Just even for awhile,
I'd wag my tail and kiss you,
Just so I could see you smile.

But then I fully realized,
That this could never be;
For emptiness and memories
Will take the place of me.
And when I thought of treats and toys,
I might miss come tomorrow,
I thought of you and when I did,
My dog-heart filled with sorrow.

But then I walked through Heaven's gate,
And felt so much at home;
As God looked down and smiled at me,
From His beautiful golden throne.

He said, “This is eternity,
And now we welcome you,
Today your life on earth is past,
But here it starts anew. 
I promise no tomorrow,
But today will always last;
For you see, each day's the same day,
There's no longing for the past.
Now you have been so faithful,
So trusting, loyal and true;
Though there were times you did things,
You knew you shouldn't do.
But good dogs are forgiven,
And now at last you're free;
So won't you sit here by my side,
And wait right here with me?” 

So when tomorrow starts without me,
Don't think we're far apart.
For every time you think of me,
I'm right there, in your heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*My two*

"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" - Patricia McConnell 

"A good dog never dies. He always stays. He walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near. His head is within our hand in his old way." - Mary Carolyn Davies


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*

Doug

Praying these poems, stories, are bringing you comfort.


----------



## Doug

Thanks Karen.
They are so beautiful 

One of the best things I have done to prepare myself for the inevitable is to come to the grief forums to support others which has reminded me and strengthened my own core beliefs about having faith in a wiser place. 

When I visit the grief forums I see so many people devastated by their loss so I started this thread not only for me but for all of us who need an extra ray of healing sunshine. I hope that anyone who who has lost a special pup can reconnect with them in this small way and have hope and faith that there is more out there.

Another phrase that has helped me lately is "Untie the rope." Meaning untie the ropes that hold you in negative places. Of course it does not mean untie the ropes of the positive connections we have but all of the 'what ifs' and the 'I should have's or any other negative thought that robs today of its strength. We didn't choose this for our beloved pets. However we need to make the deliberate decision to replace the weak feelings with those of forgiveness, healing, love and strength just as our pups tried to teach us in our daily lives.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed so far. May your healing words come back you to many times over in the form of a feeling of empowerment through having the special privilege of knowing and having loved such a joyous and wonder-ful golden soul who is now another one in your team of your fiercely loyal guardian angels.

Have a beautiful and empowering day.


----------



## goldensrbest

I hope when the time comes, you know it is the time,that he tells you, because that is what spencer did, he let me know,in a very sure way,i even got a picture of him, i knew exactly what he was telling me, because of him doing that ,i had peace .


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*

Doug

My Smooch stopped eating, but would take food if I hand fed her.
It also seemed to me that she was breathing hard, though she wasn't gasping for breath. Smooch also stopped coming upstairs.
When I took her to the vet, the vet did a chest xray and a fasting blood test and found she was anemic and also that her lungs were only functioning at a small percentage. He felt Smooch was in pain and we couldn't let that happen.


----------



## Doug

Oh Karen that must have been incredibly heart breaking. I hope that it gives you comfort to know that Smooch would have done the same for you if you were in constant pain.


----------



## Doug

Here's a timely reminder for those who have not seen this.

Wishing you a special and _loving_ Christmas.

December is the best month of the year at the Rainbow Bridge. For the dogs there is snow to romp in and the angels always have time to toss snowballs for them to chase. The cats enjoy patting at the snowflakes as they fall, and then curling up near the fireplace for a nice winter's nap.

But it is the lights that make this time so special. Winter on the Earth, their former home, is a time of lengthening darkness, and in December candles glow all around the globe beginning with Chanukah, the Festival of Lights, and continuing on right through the New Year's festivities. At the Bridge the glow of these candles is reflected in all of the trees, and in the hearts of every Bridgekid as they observe the month in their own special way; with memories of the lives, and the loved ones they left behind.

For most it is a time of quiet joy, but each year there are always a few who draw apart..
Near to midnight, "home time" on December 24 Charlie realized someone was missing from the Hale gathering. "I'll be right back," he told his siblings. He passed many similar groupings as he hurried down the well worn path, many friends called out to him, but he only acknowledge the greetings with a wave and continued on. The path ended at the Rainbow, and there he found a small group of newcomers, each sitting quietly, alone. One of these, the missing Sandifur, was crouched at the very edge, his stumpy tail twitching rapidly, as he stared at the scene below. 

"You are missing the party, little brother," Charlie said.
"I don't care," replied Sandifur, "I don't like Christmas anyway. "

Charlie only smiled. "I felt the same way my first year. Do you remember your very first Christmas with Mom and Dad? Remember the new scratching tree they gave us that year, and the catnip mice? And remember all the good things we got to eat? That was a great time, wasn't it?" Sandifur nodded, still gazing intently below. "I want to go back."
"I did too, " Charlie said, licking gently at his brother's ear. "But we can't, baby brother. This is our place now." "But it's Christmas, and Mom and Dad miss us so much. Look, mom is lighting a candle right now, just for us and she is crying."

"Christmas Eve is her time to remember, little one, but tomorrow she will pass out the presents to all of our brothers and sisters, and she will be happy again. I want to show you something. Come with me."
Together the two kittens climbed the arch of the Rainbow, and at the very top Charlie stopped. "Do you see that big silver cloud over there? Watch closely."

As Sandifur gazed the cloud began to swirl and gradually an image came into view. The clearing where he had left his family, and a larger gathering around the big, glowing pine tree. He could see the dogs, many more of them than when he had left, playing fetch and tug of war, and the kittens, so many kittens, sleeping in a heap, their soggy catnip mice forgotten in the grass. 

Suddenly the kittens all woke up, and the dogs ceased their play and stared into the darkness beyond the clearing, tails wagging in greeting. 
And then, much to Sandifur's amazement, two humans stepped into the light."
"Hurry, Charlie, we have to go back," he said. " Mom and Dad, they're here!"
"Not just yet, Sandy. That cloud is our Window into Tomorrow. 
Come back with me now, and join the others. The reunion will come. We have been promised."

Sandy reluctantly pulled his gaze away from the vision of the future, and followed Charlie. They found the others waiting for them at the base of the rainbow. "Is it time?" Charlie asked.
Terrie nodded, "They are waiting." 
All of the Hale Bridgekids drew together, and looked over the edge, and along the entire length of the rainbow similar groups were gathered, all looking down at their former homes. 

Suddenly the light of a million candles from the Earth met the glow from the Rainbow Bridge. "Now," Charlie whispered.

In unison three words were repeated again and again, and as they were spoken they merged with the bridge of light, flowing from the rainbow to the earth, and back again in ever increasing brilliance, and the colors of the rainbow merged with the light. "I love you," they all said, and the love entered every heart of the pet parents on earth, and the hearts of those who gathered at the rainbow.

"Merry Christmas, Mom and Dad," Sandifur whispered again, watching the lights slowly fade. "I love you. I will be waiting."

"I will look ahead for there is our tomorrow."


_Marion Hale _


----------



## Karen519

*Doug*



Karen519 said:


> Doug
> 
> My Smooch stopped eating, but would take food if I hand fed her.
> It also seemed to me that she was breathing hard, though she wasn't gasping for breath. Smooch also stopped coming upstairs.
> When I took her to the vet, the vet did a chest xray and a fasting blood test and found she was anemic and also that her lungs were only functioning at a small percentage. He felt Smooch was in pain and we couldn't let that happen.


Doug

I was in disbelief when the vet told me how bad Smooch was, because she didn't show it. One thing Ken and I always promised our dogs is that we would not let them suffer. It would have been UNBEARABLE heartbreak to think Smooch might be suffering. We had adopted Smooch at the age of 16 months and she was almost 12 when she went to the Rainbow Bridge-she couldn't have been more loved and cherished!


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful!!*



cubbysan said:


> I found this prayer on a rescue site years ago, so I cannot give it credit where credit is due:
> 
> *A Golden Puppy by Anonymous*
> 
> I'll lend to you for a little while,
> A Golden pup, God said,
> For you to love her while she lives,
> and mourn for when she's dead.
> Maybe for twelve or fourteen years
> or only two or three,
> But will you, 'till I call her back,
> Take care of her for me?
> 
> She'll bring her charm to gladden you,
> And should her stay be brief,
> You'll always have her memories
> as solace for your grief.
> I cannot promise she will stay,
> since all from death return,
> But there are lessons taught below
> I want this pup to learn
> 
> I've looked the whole world over,
> In search of teachers true,
> And from all the folks that crowd life's land
> I have chosen you.
> Now will you give her all your love
> Nor think the labour vain,
> Nor hate me when I come to take
> My Golden back again.
> 
> I fancied that U hear you say
> Dear Lord thy will be done,
> For all the joys this pup will bring
> The risk of grief I'll run.
> I'll shelter her with tenderness
> I'll love her while I may,
> And for the happiness I've known
> Forever grateful stay.
> 
> But should you come to call her back
> much sooner than I planned,
> I'll face the bitter grief that comes
> and try to understand.
> If by my love I've managed
> Your wishes to achieve,
> In memory of her I loved, to help
> me when I grieve.
> 
> When my faithful friend departs
> This great big world of strife,
> I'll have another Golden pup
> And love her all my life.


Cubbysan: This is absolutely beautiful. It reminds me of my Golden Girl, Smooch!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

The Peace of Wild Things
BY WENDELL BERRY

When despair for the world grows in me
and I wake in the night at the least sound
in fear of what my life and my children’s lives may be,
I go and lie down where the wood drake
rests in his beauty on the water, and the great heron feeds.
I come into the peace of wild things
who do not tax their lives with forethought
of grief. I come into the presence of still water.
And I feel above me the day-blind stars
waiting with their light. For a time
I rest in the grace of the world, and am free.


----------



## wjane

They all make me bawl - every one of them. Tears, as they say, are a cathartic so in that sense I suppose they all are helpful.


----------



## 1oldparson

Ecclesiastes 3:11 He has made everything beautiful in its time. Also He has put eternity in their hearts, except that no one can find out the work that God does from beginning to end.


----------

